# LASS getting there - Chat with Dead Mother



## stevenson-again (Oct 28, 2009)

i really enjoy taking a bit of a break and coming here to listen to what other people have been getting up to. it's interesting, stimulating, occasionally inspiring and often intimidating...heh...

i don't always comment but i always appreciate.

in that spirit, here is a recent cue that turned out ok'ish. starting to get to grips with getting the best out of LASS, but i feel i might need to blend it a bit more with symphobia...i dunno...i backed off from that because i wanted the clarity of line and more intimate sound. having just heard robs cinematic string mock-up i think that may have been a better sound.

the cue is for scene where our hero meets his dead mother who explains it's all his dad's fault she's dead (spot that moment after the pleasantries have been exchanged). and that he was born of magic (it's fantasy adventure after all), which in the context of this show is really bad. that's another moment to spot. then he pops off back home to chop his dad's head off.

http://idisk.mac.com/rohan.stevenson/Public/webdemos/YgrainesTheme.mp3 (http://idisk.mac.com/rohan.stevenson/Pu ... sTheme.mp3)


----------



## Elfen (Oct 28, 2009)

Great cue! I didn't listen to details of the strings but the overall feeling of the piece. The music doesn't suffer from being sample based, since the emotion transcend it really well.

Great singer as well, bring out the "otherworldlyness" (is that a word?) of the scene you described.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 28, 2009)

I have but one thing to say: very nice!


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## Ed (Oct 28, 2009)

This is *gorgeous*!

Reminded me a lot of Mark Snow, which Im a big fan of so well done  Is this coincidence or do you like him too?

I guess you could use Symphobia in the lower stuff to thicken it up, wouldnt need to use much though if you were going to.


----------



## JBacal (Oct 28, 2009)

Excellent!

-Jay


----------



## Frédéric P (Oct 29, 2009)

Superbe!!!

Bravo!!!!


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 29, 2009)

gee guys thanks a lot! all i can really hear is the problems.....

no i am not particular fan of mark snow other than what i know from the x-files which i liked a lot. i don't know his stuff well enough to have an opinion other than that. troels had the influence right though - the scene is most reminiscent of some bits of LOTR, and is certainly going for that vibe.

the scene where the hero tries to do his dad in is reminiscent of return of the jedi and was just a complete bastard to score. isn't it nice we have all these references to fall back on? no need for an original thought, thank god. no time....


----------



## Thonex (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice.

Nice cue!!


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 29, 2009)

Great cue.

I don't feel like I've been 'put on', there is a very sincere (confident not desperate) emotionality to this piece. Authentic.

Nice work!

p.s. this should tell you something. I tend to click off half way through cues, I wanted to click off yours...but I couldn't. You hooked me.


----------



## synthetic (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow. Amazing writing and realization. 

Did you pan the violins? They sounded further left than I usually hear them.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks again fellas



> Wow. Amazing writing and realization.
> 
> Did you pan the violins? They sounded further left than I usually hear them



yeah i noticed that too just recently and i went to check the panning in the patch and sure enough it was just very slightly to the left. one thing i like about LASS is that it has panning stuck to the samples alla miroslav - i think that's an important part of achieving a good mix/blend/clarity. all the same i think i need to find some time really sort out panning and reverb for my templates. there is not enough reverb signal on the opposite side of something panned. this is very noticeable in headphones. i have played around stereo crossover in space designer in the past with mixed results. i suspect i don't know enough about what i am doing. i know for certain i want to bring a algorithmic reverb permanently into my workflow once again but that will have to wait for some down time.

we have another orchestral session for this series planned - i might try and get this cue recorded for the hell of it then anyway.



> p.s. this should tell you something. I tend to click off half way through cues, I wanted to click off yours...but I couldn't. You hooked me.



cheers kid-surf! if i can hold onto channel hoppers that can only be a good thing... 

@ thonex. awesome string library as i am sure you are tired of hearing. i think i am beginning to figure out how to get the best out of it now. LASS on this cue was carefully eq'd and i think i managed to get a smooth sound.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 30, 2009)

Really nice work, man. A perfect piece for the day before Halloween! 

As others have mentioned, I can hear little imperfections in the string lines here and there, but the overall effect is so evocative that the little problems don't bother me. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## nikolas (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice job Stevenson! Very nice! no samlpes there (at least not really what can be 'clearly' heard and thought about). 

And, while Andrew did a stellar job on the library, it's you who wrote the piece. Let's not forget that!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 30, 2009)

Really enjoyed the piece. I liked the long phrases and overall development. 

I can well imagine how much it enhances the picture. 


.


----------



## Rob (Oct 30, 2009)

beautiful piece, and sound! Thanks for posting, Stevenson!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 30, 2009)

This is great!

I am always a sucker for building up to the point where the son goes off to chop his dads head.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks again guys.


----------



## theheresy (Dec 3, 2009)

mind blowing good. what reverb did you use?


----------



## José Herring (Dec 3, 2009)

Whoa! Nice. Top notch.


----------



## stevenson-again (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks again - reverb is just space designer with a todd AO reverb for early and PCM91 Large Hall for tails. i think you might be liking the use of tape delay on the vocals along with reverb. favourite trick of mine.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 5, 2009)

This is another example of your thoughtful, very personal sound. You really have something, Rohan.


----------



## re-peat (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, this is really very, very, very good.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 6, 2009)

Catched me from second one and got me hooked all the way. Great atmosphere and ambience and lovely mix and use of LASS.


----------



## stevenson-again (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks again...i am glad this has gone down so well...


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Dec 7, 2009)

Listening to this sells the library to me, but I wonder how well EW's Hollywood Strings will compare. This has a lot of life, almost a single solution. Though in any epic music I would probably still use VSL App I.


----------



## SergeD (Dec 12, 2009)

Very good,

In a movie it would be easy to imagine a shocking event happened the day before.

SergeD


----------



## stevenson-again (Dec 18, 2009)

now new and improved:
http://idisk.mac.com/rohan.stevenson/Public/webdemos/YgrainesTheme.mp3 (Ygraines Theme mixed a bit better)


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice! Mix is better. What did you tweak out of interest? 

Great writing Rohan,

Cheers,

Paul
o-[][]-o


----------



## CFDG (Dec 22, 2009)

stevenson-again @ Thu Oct 29 said:


> ... isn't it nice we have all these references to fall back on? no need for an original thought, thank god. no time....


... And yet your cue does not sound unoriginal. Very nice, btw good show with a gorgeous main theme.

Christian


----------



## sherief83 (Dec 29, 2009)

This music is amazing I've deeply enjoyed this! lass is clearly very good I'm so tempted to make place an order!


----------

